# pet peeves



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i have a coworker that calls me and sometimes shes eating something. thats such an annoying and disgusting sound :mum

and nude guys walking at the gym restrooms with no towel on and barefoot. ugh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

parents.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

When you pluck up the courage to smile and say hello to someone and they simply ignore you. W T F?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

People who drop litter. Arseholes!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

The :] smiley. :no


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

everlasting pimples. hooraaay.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

People that eat with their mouth open .
Seriously i've killed people for less jk but yeah it makes wanna say " CLOSE YOUR ****ING MOUTH YOU GRIMEY ****ING *******" :mum


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

When I put food in the fridge for later, and I return and someone has eaten it.

Seriously. A rampage is imminent if you take my food. Just don't do it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

People who are duplicitous. It makes we want to cuss.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

nubly said:


> and nude guys walking at the gym restrooms with no towel on and barefoot. ugh


...why aren't we the little hypocrit! :b -Never thought you'd have anything against guys not wearing tops! :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> everlasting pimples. hooraaay.


Hey, girly!! I'm 30 and I STILL have them!! :banana ...:sigh :lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

no ma'am i wouldnt care that they are topless. its when their dingle is dangling for all to see....you know what i look at their dangling dingle; but still!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol ^


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

1. Cheap umbrellas. They tend to fold over themselves during rainstorms, and make me look like a complete tool walking around, soaking wet, being led down the street by an inside out umbrella.

2. When people say "rag" as in _the_ rag, mostly because the visual imagery is disgusting.

3. When people claim that horrible, unspeakable, things that happen are just "The Lord's Will." Ugh, let's say that to the guy whose claim to fame is being inspirational for painting Van Gogh replicas with his feet because he HAS NO ARMS, and must be carted around in a shallow paddling pool because he was born without bones. Maybe he never existed.

4. Kids who wear roller skate shoes in supermarkets.

5. Kids.

6. When people say "The proof is in the pudding." Where is this pudding being referenced? I get that it's like: 
Person A: "My, is this dessert delicious or what?" 
Person B: "Well, my friend, the proof is in the pudding." 
Person A & B: Snooty laughter followed by a dialog about The Wall Street Journal.
It just seems like a really stupid idiom to me like "kick the bucket," "flying by the seat of your pants" or putting your "balls to the wall", but all of these statements have been removed from any context they once had and make absolutely no sense to me. I hate when all of these are used, except in cases of sarcasm, which makes everything free game.

7. When I open a bottle of juice from the fridge and take a drink, thinking, _wow, this juice is sweeter and a little more delicious than I remember_, then check the expiration date only to find that it expired _3 weeks ago._ I'M GOING TO DIE.

Oh god, there's so many. I have to stop before my head explodes.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

^haha, #7 happens to me all the time. 


How my neighbour loves to let his door slam shut every he come or goes. 

Making eye contact with a customer and saying hi, only to have them stare at me coldly and say nothing.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

ShyFX said:


> How my neighbour loves to let his door slam shut every he come or goes.


 :ditto. My neighbours do the exact same thing. ****ing idiots.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

When hot water comes outta the cold tap.
Seriously wtf is that all about ?
It does my ****in tits in.


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

When someone has dyed hair and their roots are growing out and it's really obvious. Argh, that just bugs me, lol.

I can't stand when a person says they are humble. If you were humble, you wouldn't say you're humble mf :mum !!!

I can't stand music ringtones with lyrics to them. It's so annoying when people just let it ring so, other people can hear it!!!

I can't stand when you look at something made of glass and you see fingerprints all smeared over!!!! grrrr....

Soap scum. Enough said.

Conservative Republicans.

Country flags everywhere. Flag medallions, wrist bands, etc. We get it you love where you are from!!!!!!

Pens with dried out ink.

Patriotic people.

When people wear everything to match, (i.e. when someone wears a red shirt, with red shoes, and a red bag).

Clothes with logos plastered on them. You are a walking advertisement!!!!

E! Network, Reality shows

Fox News

People who litter.

Little dogs in purses. They are not an accessory!!!

Fluorescent lighting.

Ignorant people.

Aggressive people.

People who gossip all the time.

Dirt under nails.

Mom jeans.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Poor grammar, particularly in the form of the following atrocities:

_There_, instead of they're or their. (And all resulting combinations) 
_Your_, instead of you're. (And vice-versa)
_Could of / Should of / Would of_, instead of could have / should have / would have.
_Loose_, instead of lose.
_It's_, instead of its. (And vice-versa). Sometimes the infamous _its'_ shows its (nb: no need for possessive) ugly face.
_To_, instead of too, or even more astonishingly, "two".
_Then_, instead of than.


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

^ ^Ha! I was just about to post that...biter :b !!


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Iron Butterfly said:


> ^ ^Ha! I was just about to post that...biter :b !!


No way. You definitely couldn't of done that better then me. You loose. Your also to slow, its in my jeans two be quick.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Hot weather.


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

-When people use double negatives in a sentence 
-The word ain't
-Chewing with your mouth open, speaking with food in your mouth
-People who talk during movies
-When people speak over you as if you weren't speaking at all (rude)
-People who fish for complements
-People who say "Nuke 'em" and really think that thats a good and feasible solution to the problem (you make me wish for Compulsory sterilization) :mum


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Slothrop said:


> No way. You definitely couldn't of done that better then me. You loose. Your also to slow, its in my jeans two be quick.


Slothrop that actually almost made me cry.

People who sing to the radio when THEY DON'T KNOW THE ACTUAL WORDS TO THE SONG AND JUST KINDOF HUM ALONG RANDOMLY. This generally happens when I am in a car and thus have no escape.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

People who let their dog's **** on my lawn! I know it's not Kew gardens or anything, but still...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...You people are way too uptight! :b :lol

For me it's... going to the toilet when I can hear my next door neighbours SOOOOOOOOOO (!!) very loudly (they have a garage quite close to our property that seems to act like a sort of Cathedral as far as sound is concerned!!!) ...and basically being too shy to even take a piss in my own toilet!!! :wtf

...I know that it's_ ridiculous!!_ ...but I just HATE listening out for them!

...are they in their drive way?? ...can they hear ME anywhere near as much as I can hear THEM!!!!!

...Not to mention: just HOW many bloody times do they need to fix their roof!!!!!!!!!! :bah :wife

...I swear: I can't "do my own thing" for fear of them peering through all of our many full-room-sized windows (at the back of our house) ...I mean : who knows?!! -ma next-door-neighbour is probably on the roof of their garage ...likewise viewing the entire back section of my home.

...Gives me the ****s!! -repair your garage already!!! -How long does it have to take?!!!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

people who walk slow. people who leave the damn cart in the middle of the aisle at the store while they are looking at sometime.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Girls that wear the wrong shade of foundation.
Seriously though a white neck with an orange face kinda stands out in the crowd. ( Poor ****er$)
Sunday drivers so to speak, ya know people that drive at like 5 miles an hour in a 30 zone or 30 in a 70.
And old ladies that wear a tonne of cheap perfume seriously you walk past them and nearly choke to death , Jeez if you're gonna wear perfume then wear something nice not something that smells like freakin bug spray or sumfin.
And that's about it ( i know i need to get out more) but Ssh i'm in beeatch mode just now.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Surly bus drivers.



seanybhoy said:


> ...And old ladies that wear a tonne of cheap perfume seriously you walk past them and nearly choke to death , Jeez if you're gonna wear perfume then wear something nice not something that smells like freakin bug spray or sumfin.


I think it's to hide the smell of decay.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

People who give away the endings/major events in movies before I have a chance to even see them. This seriously gets on my nerves; it's almost enough to make me support mandatory, selective euthanasia. I got halfway through _The Departed_ before I had to get to class, and as soon as I came home, my brother ran up to me and was like, "such and such, ladidah, gibberjabber, blah blah, and then BOOM! You never see it coming!" Well, I do now, jackass.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

refined_rascal said:


> Surly bus drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol yeah true either that or the smell of wee wee.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Drella said:


> People who give away the endings/major events in movies before I have a chance to even see the movie. This seriously gets on my nerves. I got halfway through The Departed before I had to get to class, and as soon as I got home, my brother ran up to me and was like, "such and such, ladidah, gibberjabber, blah blah, and then BOOM! You never see it coming!" Well, I do now, @#%$.


This happened to me with 'the sixth sense'.

:no


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Happened to me with The Usual Suspects, too. To this day, I haven't even bothered to watch that movie, because what's the point?


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

^^ That's a shame, because it's a good movie. Though I thought Kevin Spacey's departure on his winged-badger, whilst singing 'I am what I am' seemed a little out of place. :stu


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Drella said:


> People who give away the endings/major events in movies before I have a chance to even see them. This seriously gets on my nerves; it's almost enough to make me support mandatory, selective euthanasia. I got halfway through _The Departed_ before I had to get to class, and as soon as I came home, my brother ran up to me and was like, "such and such, ladidah, gibberjabber, blah blah, and then BOOM! You never see it coming!" Well, I do now, @#%$.


 :lol This is not quite the same thing, but you still might like this clip. -It's from Woody Allen's "Annie Hall", when they're waiting in line to see a movie.

[youtube:1q0e8xu4]



[/youtube:1q0e8xu4]


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Grown-ups who fail to grow up.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Add to that, those who can't take a joke.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

People who stare :um ****ing gormless muppets.
Finding a hair in a meal uke 
And waking up to find their is no hot water/coffe both equally annoying.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

People who talk on Blue-Tooth headsets and are not any of the following:
- Corporate professionals who are multi-tasking
- Jetsetting career men/women on the run, holding things in both hands
- Driving (more understandable than a regular cell, I guess)
- Armless

There's no need for the lady buying 18 bags of Doritos at the _pharmacy_ counter (what the hell?) to be on a Blue Tooth. It's the absolute worst when they look you straight in the eyes and say something indecipherable. You say, "Pardon?" and they give you an insulted look and point to their ear, like people should assume there's a plastic appendage stuck to their pinnae.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

People that wear those things look like total retards honestly they must look in the mirror and think they actually look cool i pity those people.


----------



## Ms Deer (May 30, 2004)

Narcissistic people, young or old, totally lacking in compassion or empathy who truly believe that the sun rises and sets on their rosy ***!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Person A says "I like [something]"
Person B says "[something] sucks"
but Person B has not tried or seen that [something].
I think its unfair, when Person B says something sucks but not have seen/tasted/tried that something out, how the heck dose he/she know it sucks.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

people who say was instead of were
"we was going to the store"



seanybhoy said:


> People that wear those things look like total retards honestly they must look in the mirror and think they actually look cool i pity those people.


i pity da foo'!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

People who talk on bluetooth headsets while they are looking straight at you! *******, get a real phone!!! Lol, I work at a restaurant and people walk up to my counter all the time, and I ask them what they want, and they are on their phone... ugh that is soooo rude. If you're gonna order, HANG THE $%@# UP!


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Pins and needles (cramp)


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

It probably doesn't happen regularly enough to be a pet peeve, but: 
when people offer you something and you politely refuse, and they continue to offer, and then they offer again, or insist... !!!! I said no the first time for a reason, grrr


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Speaking of "pet peeves":

People who deliberately dress to match their dogs. It kind of goes hand in hand with the "treat my dog like a baby" school of pet ownership-like when they refer to their dog as their "fur child" and push it around in a stroller. 

On a related note, adults who use babytalk are incredibly irritating.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Although I can name many more, one pet peeve of mine is when somebody on TV feels the need to show a picture of their oh-so cute little newborn with the entire world. To the mothers and fathers who do that, it doesn't matter if the audience says "awwwwwwwww". That's just an obligatory verbal gesture. Truth is, nobody cares to see a picture of your baby. When a man sticks his shaft in a woman and out pops a cutey patooty nine months later, that's called biology at work. Dogs, cats, and even cockroaches can do the same thing. It's not like it's a painting or sculpture or the result of human creativity. Share your baby with your friends, family, and relatives if you wish. But please, spare the rest of the 6.5 billion people.

No offense was intended with this post. To the hard-working mothers and fathers out there who raise their kids in the proper living environment, kudos to all of you.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

People who floss any old place...don't they know their partially-digested food particles are being flung everywhere?? Also, people who leave used floss anywhere else but the trashcan.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Glycopyrrolate. Nuff said.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

^That's easy for you to say.

Junk mail, cold-callers and pushy salesmen. Oh, and the dozens of charities all asking for "just £2 a month"


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

People who upload entire tv shows to youtube with the sound like 3 seconds out of sync then inexplicably decide to leave it like that, somehow assuming that everyone will be happy to watch it that way. Like half of all youtube videos are like this now, what the **** is going on?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My mp3 player for the past 5 months.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

Lachlan said:


> It probably doesn't happen regularly enough to be a pet peeve, but:
> when people offer you something and you politely refuse, and they continue to offer, and then they offer again, or insist... !!!! I said no the first time for a reason, grrr


ooh I hate that! I hate it when people ask you if you want something and you say no, and they ask you if you want something again, and again, and then they say "you want a punch in the nose?" HA HA so funny I forgot to laugh.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Being tired all the****ingtime.


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

People who leave toothpaste on the bathroom counter. They're worse than panda clubbers.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

when you're speaking in a loud enough voice and the person you're talking to puts their hand behind their ear, saying they can't hear you... i hate that. i want to say, "i didn't stutter!"


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Commercials with nude baby behinds (yesh, the diaper commericals).

That's KIDDIE porn!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

when commercials selling cleaning products only cast women as the subject of the commercial.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

people that can't talk about their appearance without insulting themselves. As in "here's a picture of me, ugly as always" or "No this dress isn't nice, it makes me look fat". It's annoying and exhausting and aggravating. Seriously.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Perfectionist said:


> people that can't talk about their appearance without insulting themselves. As in "here's a picture of me, ugly as always" or "No this dress isn't nice, it makes me look fat". It's annoying and exhausting and aggravating. Seriously.


Here's a picture of me. I know How sensational I look, I just wanted to hear it from everyone else.

[attachment=0:3l0999py]IMG_0811.jpg[/attachment:3l0999py]

:b


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

People who dress their opinions in ambiguous and cryptic language.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I was referring to certain people totally unconnected with this site.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

I hate it when you greet someone and they look at you like you're retarded


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

I hate it when you're eating your dinner and an advert comes on for sanitary towels/tampons uke seriously their is a time and place for those adverts and dinner time certainly isn't one of them.


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

I hate it when females outline their lips with dark brown lip liner, Whyyyy! :con

http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/3342/mrkraziehot****1fh0.jpg


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ All of her looks gross in my opinion lol.


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

I agree, :lol


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

True. She looks like a transvestite or sumfin. Ewwy.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

The Ting Ting's.

Her yapping, whiney vocal style drives me up the f**king wall!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

refined_rascal said:


> The Ting Ting's.
> 
> Her yapping, whiney vocal style drives me up the f**king wall!


"Shut up and let me go! Hey!"

*cringes*

I like her and the way she moves and jumps about, though.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

social anxiety


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

people that dont take the ****ing initiative. if you know it needs to be done just do it and dont wait for someone else to do it because you know someone else wont do it. dont just wait around for someone to tell you to do it, youre not a kid anymore :mum


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

refined_rascal said:


> When you pluck up the courage to smile and say hello to someone and they simply ignore you. W T F?


Argh this happened to me a couple weeks ago at a BBQ. I mean there's times when I don't say hello but I don't mean to be rude or anything sometimes I'm not even sure if the person is talking directly to me. Yeah that's definitely a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Jellybeanz (Jul 1, 2008)

Wall-to-wall carpeting, if that counts as a peeve. I've had it in every place I've lived, but I hate it. It seems so unnatural and constantly dirty. Walking around all the time on something fuzzy that's nailed to the ground for years, it's just weird.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

loud, obnoxious people


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

girly girls who giggle loudly over EVERYTHING. Their screeches and squeals are so obnoxious.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> girly girls who giggle loudly over EVERYTHING. Their screeches and squeals are so obnoxious.


Yeah so I pretty much want to drop-kick these people.

:dropkick


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

When a girl can't stop talking about her boyfriend.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

refined_rascal said:


> People who drop litter. Arseholes!


Oh my gosh I know! I often look down when I pass someone-But I always speak if they do. Now I'm trying to look at them and say Hi. Probably one out of every three just look away. I mean it would only take about two seconds of their life! Our society has really gone down hill!!!


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

How about stinky people.-Here in Florida elderly men seem to have issues with taking a bath on a regular basis. I smell them often in stores! :con


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Still Waters said:


> How about stinky people.-Here in Florida elderly men seem to have issues with taking a bath on a regular basis. I smell them often in stores! :con


ugh yea. i hate it when people dont bathe. i have a new coworker like that and i have to train her.

also people that dont listen when im trainging them. as in when i said do this and they do that or dont do anything. wtf i just want to scream and say "*i said do this!!*. somehow my coworkers think i have plenty of patience


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Pavements that are covered in dog$hit seriously it's like walking through a minefield. Not cool :no .


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

people that throw trash on the ground. so gross. the cement is not where that old chip bag came from so pick it up dammit. Or when people just toss their old used snot rags. Soooo disgusting!


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

sunmoonstars76 said:


> Or when people just toss their old used snot rags. Soooo disgusting!


Ditto. People who hock loogies out of their car windows are just as bad, though. There _are_ places for that sort of thing, and we call them tall buildings above public parks. Not ideal, but it is the generally approved method of estimating just how high up you are.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

bad hygiene...I have a weak stomach for stinkiness uke


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

boisterus people


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

My pet peeve includes rude, obnoxious, quick tempered, arrogant, judgmental, ignorant, argumentative, disrespectful, inconsiderate people. Of course this is not my only pet peeve. I also don't like what they call stupid-intelligent people who think they know it all. I could go on but i think that'll do it for now...


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

People that drink outta the milk carton when others have to also use that milk seriously use a glass you ****in asswipe aww man i can't stand drinking something which has had someone elses gob around it.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

People that withhold their phone number, Uuh Hello ! How tf do you expect me to return your call d0uchebag.


----------



## d79 (Sep 15, 2008)

litterbugs definitely. hate my feet wet unless i'm swimming or something. people that choose to open their mouths without having flossed when they ought to have. extra visible nose hairs- esp on a female. ear hair! people who feel the need to use the f* word every few seconds (esp females)! toilet seat left up! people not taking their especially wet shoes off on the tile b4 they hit the carpet in my house. when my husband forgets to pick up the dog poop b4 mowing. stepping on poop or gum! wow! gona stop thinking now it's kind of a lot huh? didn't know i had so many!


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

d79 said:


> people who feel the need to use the f* word every few seconds (esp females)! !


yeah, I hate that. It's hard to understand what the person is trying to say when the f word is every third word they say. May I ask why it is more annoying for you when females do that?


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

another pet peeve is when my computer is not working right :mum


----------

